# PMV online or mail in?



## shanx1996 (May 31, 2016)

Hey guys!

When applying for a PMV is it best to apply online or mail in a paper copy? Also does my fiancé need to sign the backs of the documents he's providing like his passport, birth certificate, written statement about our relationship etc etc? 

Thank you!


----------



## Kaffee (Aug 28, 2015)

I don't think there is a 'best'. Applying online is easy and you do not have to sign or certify any of the documents apart from the Form888. Just scan them in colour.


----------



## shanx1996 (May 31, 2016)

thanks so much!


----------



## equinox (Jan 29, 2017)

Hello,
Would it be very important the each of the signed form 888 to come along with certified ID's?

Also may I ask if we can go ahead in submitting the 47SP while waiting for the statutory declaration to complete so we could touch base somehow?

Or are we required to upload everything altogether after submission?

Also can be go back and review 47SP once submitted?


Sorry I have heaps of questions.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes, you need to supply ID of the people who fill out the Form 888s, and we used passports to prove their Australian citizenship.

You can start the application whenever you want, it's not submitted until you pay. Once you submit it, you may not edit it. You can only update changes by using a separate form. Yes you can submit the app before you have the Form 888s to submit as well but you should try and have all required docs and evidence uploaded within a few weeks of applying. This applies to online apps only; if you apply paper app, you should send everything in together. This is why online is often a better choice as you can add evidence and information as you go.

And you cannot upload anything until after the app is submitted and paid for online.


----------



## equinox (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks for responding Skybluebrewer  Now I can confidently hit the submit button


----------

